# Big Mean Dexter!! - updated w/ pics



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Well - Today I bought home a big mean guy.

I went to the pet shop last week, and there was one "old guy" left (he's 10 months). He had been housed with his brother up until a few weeks ago when they had an huge fight and were separated (apparently he initiated it all). Unfortunately, his brother got taken home by another "crazy rat lady" leaving this guy on his own.

The pet shop assistants have had trouble handling him as he bites and was described as very cage aggressive. They couldn't take him out of his tank without first gripping him by the base of his tail. Well, needless to say I had a cuddle with him and he laid down and had a scritch on me.

I went back this week and another assistant was on. She is absolutely petrified of him - because of his biting habit. She was going to get one of the managers to come and pick him out - but I put my hand straight in the cage and pulled him out. Absolutely problem free, no biting, no aggressive behaviour. He curled up again on me immediately.

Yeah .. big mean biter this guy was, right?

So I bought him to the car, pulled him out of his box while my mum went exploring a camping shop and he proceeded to clean my face, give me lots of kisses (and demanded more when I moved away), was bruxing and even gave my fingernails a manicure! I got well and truly groomed!

The only thing he doesn't like is being picked up around the middle - which is completely understandable if he's not used to it. Give him a little time, I'm sure he'll get used to it.

So he's a new addition to the rat room that is my living room, in a small temporary cage. In the next few days I will test him to see how well he may or may not get on with some of my boys and take everything from there.

So .. here's the best pic I can get of the evil little thing


----------



## ledzepgirl16 (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: Big Mean Dexter!!*

LoL, truly a killer. He's adorable, is he agouti?


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Big Mean Dexter!!*

Agouti hooded (well, mismarked. he barely has a spot down his back, minus the base of his tail).

I'm leaving him to his own devices right now - he's curled up looking adorably "mean spirited" in his brand new sheep hammock


----------



## ChrissyGz0r (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: Big Mean Dexter!!*

lol hes cute .. he was proably like that cus he didnt like them! 
or ur just one of them people who rats love


----------



## HylaW (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: Big Mean Dexter!!*

Cutie!


----------



## sbdirham (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: Big Mean Dexter!!*

Why is it taht so many people say that pet shop "feeder" rats are unsocial and not fit for pets (especially the older ones)? I have four boys, all feeder tankers, and they are all so very lovable and cuddly (Vincent stretches out on my lap and bruxxes his heart out, Simon rushes the door and gives me licks and kisses all the time). I think that feeder tank rats are like pound or rescue dogs. They somehow know that we have saved them from death and are forever grateful.

What have you named your big meanie? I hope it is something tough and intimidating, like..... Mr. Cuddleschmidt or something.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Big Mean Dexter!!*

He wasn't a feeder (lucky for him). Just a big ole hooded fellow stuck in a pet shop that has an incredibly slow sale of hooded rats. I've taken in 5 of these guys now, the same bunch that have been there for about 10 months. This was the last guy left, but James, Russell, Louis and Ray (Taz too, but he came home with me when he was quite young) are all part of the same two litters that were left unwanted 

I've called him Dexter. A good strong name, I think. It'll match his personality I'm sure. I've found out that he DOES enjoy using his teeth - but doesn't bite. I've felt the "hold on you're going too fast, I'm scared" teeth grab, the licking food off your finger and not realise finger is attached wee bite. None of which have hurt - he just seems to be a tooth-rat.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Big Mean Dexter!!*

Got some good pics today while he was exploring my bed




























As you can see, he's a big fella!


----------



## Jingles (Feb 2, 2008)

you got yourself a true killer right there!!!!!


he's too cute


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

what a cute boy!


----------



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

What a sweetie! ^_^


----------

